# gt5 progress: 5 weeks on, whats your status,



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

so after approx 5 weeks of gt5's release

whats your current progress..... for me:

68% completion
aspec: level 21
bsepc: level 21

5,292,421 credits

im currently finding out now im needing serious race car circa 900bhp 1000kg cars, jeff gordon daytona cars (which i have yet to purchase) and refuels and pit stops on extreme series


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

A-spec Lv 28 (and a half)
B-spec Lv 9
Something like Cr 3,800,000 but I had to buy the Formula GT car that came in at Cr 4,800,000
Just waiting for the B-spec patch to come out this month and and then I'll work through B-spec at work on the PC. :thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

was that the f1 car on the online shop - been looking at that, but alot of dough - i cant decide on what car to use for level 22 and above 

whats the patch for b spec - i dont suppose it will enable him to drive properly instead of racing up the chuff of other oponents - i go round them when i approach at speed not hit them and be a nonce, fed up of telling him to decrease pace and he blatantly goes for it as well lol


----------



## beanheadblue (Oct 26, 2010)

B spec on pc how do you do this?? I only just started playing the game so only level 17 and b spec level 3


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

The patch isn't out yet. You will be able to run only b-spec from and PC. The PS3 has to be logged onto PSN though, so if your at work your going to have to have the PS3 running all day 

More info HERE


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stopped playing it at aspec level 11, got bored of driving yaris's, nascar, vans and so on.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A spec level-11
b spec level-30 (golded everything bar the few endurance races that I can't do because of my level)

Would have liked the B spec patch but i am not grinding my way to level 40!

Time to start A spec methinks


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

A spec - 24
B spec - 11

Just golded all 3 Sebastian Loeb challenges this morning :thumb: SO fun with the DFGT wheel


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Currently:

A Spec: 21 (and a half )
B Spec: 3

Not really concentrated on B Spec but was focussing on getting A Spec done and getting my Licenses. Only got about 750K credits though and need to get a Group C/GT and a Historic Race Car so that I can complete the Extreme Level for A Spec.
Alex


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> SO fun with the DFGT wheel


I really cant get the hang of the wheel, got one for xmas but I crash just doing Indy. Even going in a straight line is hard LOL.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive completed b spec, and i only have the f1 race on a spec to finish,tbh im bored of it at the moment


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

How many levels are there?


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> Ive completed b spec, and i only have the f1 race on a spec to finish,tbh im bored of it at the moment


everything gold or a mixture of the top 3 positions?


----------



## slapshot (Jul 29, 2007)

Having played the pre-release (GT5 Prologue) I find the final release of the full game boring and buggy. The online gameplay is apalling with frequent lockups and disconnections. And there are no Porsches ... WTF!

My copy of GT5 will be sold back to the gameshop.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> How many levels are there?


i dont know but did read 45 on aspec mode via google

only thing that annoys me is the pitiful ai - or lack of it.

1. bspec driver follows everyones line and wont take the opportunity we would ( even when hes told to advance or overtake)

2. the ai on special events - eg top gear track for example - one smack and your disqualified, yet the ai cars can hit you and you still get disqualifed

apart from those 2 complaints im having a great time on it - theres alot of cars that are not in it from the selection menu, yet they are in there...............every race counts as a day racing (as its not in real time) so the used car lot changes very quickley. after one race a lotus carlton may pop up, and if you dont get it then it could not reappear for ages.

there are 6 ruf posrches in the game tho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah I have 3 Ruf's:lol:

Have golded all the b spec races I can do at my level! had to to get all the free tasty motors!


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

certainly been interesting playing on a joypad - i did consider a wheel, but now being over 70% in the game theres little point


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

My stats

59% Completion
A Spec Level 26
B Sepc Level 2
Just over 1 million in credits
Total wins 165
Cars 111
Trophies 44%
Total distance driven 3,924.9 miles
All licences - 13 Gold, 36 Silver and 11 Bronze


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Defined Reflections said:


> Ive completed b spec, and i only have the f1 race on a spec to finish,tbh im bored of it at the moment


Even the endurance races? That takes some patience, just doing the 200 laps of Indy was bad enough.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Got it at Christmas so just level 16 A-Spec right now. Too much fun drifting online with mates to take the game seriously lol


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

im stuck atm not got a fast enough car to do the B spec races


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm currently at-
A-spec 24
B-spec 9

I need about 1.5 million more credits to get the FGT so i can complete the extreme series of races, then i going to start doing a bit more b-spec.


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

A Spec - Level 20

B Spec - Level 8

what did folks use to win 'all stars'?? Tuned bugatti no goodcant get it to go in and out of corners well enough.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

A-spec level 26
B-spec level 21


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

been thinking about this some more with the spec levels - as one can keep playing to gain a higher ranking by simply replaying levels (which we do for money when required or to train up the development of additional drivers) - seeing as my details have now changed - heres my ammended stats:

a spec level 21
b spec level 23
game progress: 79% 

is anyone has won bspec on historic race car (professional) - what did you use

(thought the added percentage would reveal how many are playing for higher spec rating in comparrison to game completion)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Toyota 7 Race car mate on b spec historic, it helps with a high level driver though, I used 23-24.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Toyota 7 Race car mate on b spec historic, it helps with a high level driver though, I used 23-24.


That thing goes like stink:thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

JC1 said:


> A Spec - Level 20
> 
> B Spec - Level 8
> 
> what did folks use to win 'all stars'?? Tuned bugatti no goodcant get it to go in and out of corners well enough.


Fully tuned race modified Corvette ZR1 :thumb:
You can also use it to win the American championship in the extreme events.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i tried the toyota - it doesnt have the off line acceleration - only on the straight - but by that time its too late to catch the pack - im on a 22spec driver too but cant remember if i used the spec 12 second driver (as im training some up in prep for the endurance races that are now starting) - even tried altering the gearing for top speed - seemed to make no influence tho as he doesnt catch the pack up - unless it all happens later on in the laps?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

who45 - Did you tune the car or use it std, wasn't my easiest b spec race but wasn't the hardest


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=139743

and

Downforce: F:60 R:85
Turbo: Mid RPM Range Turbo Kit (Stage 2)
LSD: IT=30 , AS= 55 , BS=30
Transmission: 224mph top speed
Suspension:
Ride height= -30/-30
Spring Rate= 20/20
Dampers ext and comp both= 10/10/
Anti Roll Bars= 7/7
Camber: F= 7.0, R= 0.0
Toe: F= -0.10 / R= 0.15
Brakes: F=9 / R=8


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

what a nob end - id completley overlooked the diff torque setting which i had used in another car in a different race - need to add racing med tyres - thats the key to the grip off the line and holding the course to gain positions

apart from the diff setting this game still surprises me how a tyre change can alter things so much


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I also think a hot head driver (one naturally in the red) will do better than a cool hand luke


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

yes i found that out on the like the wind - mr hot head did so much better - bspec running on historic - first position with a serious lead over the rest 

thats expert finished, just half of extreme left


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I've hardly got anywhere, I bought a PS3 to play GT5, finished the first 2 licenses and started to get really annoyed with the loading times so spend more time on my xbox playing f1 2010. I'm thinking that perhaps i will come back to it though


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

nearly getting to the end of this now
aspec 22.5
bspec 23.5
credits: 9,554,801

the only races left for me are: 

a & b spec extreme....... american championship, nascar, dreamcar and formula gt

then once endurance level is revealed ill stop playing i think, more than enough money to buy a f1 and nascar to allow me to complate the game as much as i feel i want too.

every other race in beginner, amateur, pro, expert, and extreme is all gold wins, not gold won all the specials and licenses 

gonna say ive enjoyed the game, and theres still life in it when ill have reached as far a s i want to take the game.......................... back to black ops and hot persuit


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cheers for that ^
Always enjoyed looking at pages of jibberish.Anyone want to ban this turkey?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just playing it now the wife got me a PS3 GT5 bundle for my b'day , 41 years old and online gaming here I come . Is there a thread in here where we can add each other to the friends list ?


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

[quoteCheers for that ^
Always enjoyed looking at pages of jibberish.Anyone want to ban this turkey? ][/quote]

oh hang on, im mr low post count and seem to be an easy target eh 

you know what go for it - ive done nothing wrong - if you dont like the content of a post dont read it - no one forces you - if all you have to do is to sit and moan and name call then perhaps you should take a step back from this thread, and read a thread on here that more appeals to you instead

im sure like any forum there will be an ignore user or ignore thread button - use it - and stop insulting people, there really is no need.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

who45 said:


> oh hang on, im mr low post count and seem to be an easy target eh
> 
> you know what go for it - ive done nothing wrong - if you dont like the content of a post dont read it - no one forces you - if all you have to do is to sit and moan and name call then perhaps you should take a step back from this thread, and read a thread on here that more appeals to you instead
> 
> im sure like any forum there will be an ignore user or ignore thread button - use it - and stop insulting people, there really is no need.


Not you you dope.
The guy below you that got deleted had posted links to Iranian websites.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Chill winston

It was a spammer that got his post deleted and was in no way aimed at you mate:thumb:


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

who45 said:


> [quoteCheers for that ^
> Always enjoyed looking at pages of jibberish.Anyone want to ban this turkey? ]


oh hang on, im mr low post count and seem to be an easy target eh 

you know what go for it - ive done nothing wrong - if you dont like the content of a post dont read it - no one forces you - if all you have to do is to sit and moan and name call then perhaps you should take a step back from this thread, and read a thread on here that more appeals to you instead

im sure like any forum there will be an ignore user or ignore thread button - use it - and stop insulting people, there really is no need.[/QUOTE]



RoverIain said:


> Not you you dope.
> The guy below you that got deleted had posted links to Iranian websites.


:lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:lol::lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

lol sorry but the reply from Who45 needs a special DW award or even if he can have a DW sub-name thingy lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

To be fair he wasn't to know the spam post had been deleted, its worth restoring it mind!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I should have quoted it for clarity.but hey ho.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

A Spec Level 26
B Spec Level 5
Game Progress 43%
1,190,329
Total wins 219
Cars 76
Trophies 37%
Total distance 5,728.8 miles


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

The F1 car is amazing, its hard to adjust to it though because its so good.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My GT5 will not load after the update well it did but I raced preped my Vette and now it is not wanting to load:wall:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've had the game since launch but never get any time on it (not a decent enough amount of time anyway) Currently only got the Gran Turismo All Stars in A-spec (what car are people using to win it?!) and the Historic Racing Car one then i'm onto Extreme.

In B-spec i've got the Historic Racing Car, Gran Turismo All Stars and Polyphony Digital Cup to go then i'm onto Extreme. My B-spec drivers are level 16,13 11 and 10. Is anyone else finding you need to give your B-spec Driver a far superior car to win?

All the above is all gold, still have over 50% of the special events to do and get gold i'd say. All played using the joypad so far - need to break the xmas present of the DFGT wheel out i think!

My current stats:

A-spec level 21
B-spec level 19
Game Progress 75%
Current Credits 625.899 - i keep blowing them on cars in the used dealership and tuning 
Total wins 178
No. of cars owned 104
Trophies Earned 32%
Total Distance Driven 4,497.2 miles
All licences - 49 Gold, 8 Silver, 3 Bronze.

I don't think i'll tire of it yet - getting gold on everything is my aim although VERY annoying at times then i want to own every car in the game


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Piston Heads said:


> oh and slightly OT, but be prepared for a detail nazi to comment on the gt5 car wash, they dont use the two bucket method and they use the same sponge for wheels and body work! FFS OMG


:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A spec Level 21
B spec Level 32

20,000,000 credits


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Starting the F1 Championship.... 25mins a race! which me luck!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but said it yesterday so I suppose I can't believe I'm going to say it again, I'm just about done with this game. I played NFS hot pursuit the other day and for pick up and play it blows gt5 away. I thought I'd battle to the death for gt5 but as the only time I get on the ps3 is limited in length I need a quick fix of fun speed and gt5 just doesn't do it for me. I popped into blockbuster today and NFS was on for 27 notes so picked it up and payed, once I had I asked the lady behind the counter how much they'd offer for gt5 trade in and she said 25 quid, I wish I'd had it on me as I wouldn't of thought twice about chopping it in. I'm gonna see if there's anything due out over the next few weeks I fancy cos I really can see this going the journey.

I know these are 2 totally different games but the arcade feel of NFS is more for me at the moment and I just can't get away with how anal you have to be with the gt5 cars to get the best out of them.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Im still at the same levels but am collecting cars at the moment, (trading and cloning) 5 different accounts, cloning and trading cars everyday and sending them to my main account :lol:.
I have every LM race car, every colour X1, every colour FGT (and the 2 ferrari F1 cars), and pretty much all the other cars worth having!! over 30 Chrome paint chips and about 5 each of the colour shift paint chips :thumb:

I am now in the process of sending 1 car each day from trade accounts to my main account, I worked it out and its going to take me more than a month to get every car to my main account :doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Ha ha this


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My GT5 is not wanting to load after the update,well it will once I pick a car and then it will freeze,the PS3 beeps 3 times and trys to go back to the main PS3 page but it just sits on a blank TV screen:wall:It works fine with other games,cd's and DVD's.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Haven't played on this for Weeks now. MW2, FIFA 11 and f1 2010 is doing it for me lately.

It's not that I don't enjoy it, I just seem to be stuck on a boring stage where I am waiting for classic race cars or muscle cars to be had in the used car section.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Decided it was crap, gave it away and using nws shift... Much better


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Got the game at Xmas.

A Spec - 21
B Spec - 13

Completion - 66%

Currently struggling with the all stars race


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

So far:

A-Spec - 27
B-Spec - 9
Credits - 609,701
Game Progress - 64%
No Of Cars Owned - 64

Been playing mostly B-Spec this weekend to try and get some easy credits and did the new Seasonal Events as well (then spent the credits on some cars that I was waiting for but still not got round to getting a Le Mans type car)
Alex


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Much further than me! I had it on pre-order but ahve only had the pleasure turing it on once. I just need to find another 8 hours in a day :lol:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Much further than me! I had it on pre-order but ahve only had the pleasure turing it on once. I just need to find another 8 hours in a day :lol:


I have had it since the end of November but due to having some forced time off during the recent snow and the Christmas Holidays I have managed to spend some time on it 
Wish I had 8 hours to play it as well.
Alex


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

68 points of level 28 on A spec and level 26 B spec. Just starting to get back into it again. Just over 7 million credits after spending close to 5 million on a formula 1 type car and 4 million on some Audi le mans thing.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Rew said:


> 68 points of level 28 on A spec and level 26 B spec. Just starting to get back into it again. Just over 7 million credits after spending close to 5 million on a formula 1 type car and 4 million on some Audi le mans thing.


Those are the two cars that I am after. Want to earn them and even if that means running all the races again I will do it hahaha
Alex


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

If anyone needs me to send them a car just PM me and I will sort something out, it may take a day or two to send it tho.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Started playing this again today, had about 40 mins on it and won 2.3 million credits and went up two levels too 22. Seasonal events very rewarding, even if you have to tune the cars.


----------

